# Dog Humor



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Ten Peeves that Dogs Have About Humans**

1. *Blaming your farts on me.....*
not funny...not funny at all!!!
**
2. **Yelling at me for barking.**
I'M A DOG WHADDA EXPECT?!!!
**
3. Taking me for a walk, then 
not letting me check stuff out. 
Exactly whose walk is this anyway?
**
4. **Any trick that involves balancing**
food on my nose. Stop it!**

 5. **Any haircut that involves bows or ribbons.**
Now you know why we chew your stuff**
up when you're not home!

**6. **The sleight of hand, fake fetch throw.**
You fooled a dog! Whoooo Hoooooooo, what**
a proud moment for the top of the food chain...**

 7. Taking me to the vet for 'the big snip', 
then acting surprised when I freak 
out every time we go back!
**
8. **Getting upset when I sniff the crotches of your guests.**
Sorry, but I haven't quite mastered that handshake thing yet.

**9. **Dog sweaters. Hello???**
Haven't you noticed the fur?

** 10. **How you act disgusted when I lick myself.* *
Look, we both know the truth. You're just jealous. **
---------------------------------------**
Now lay off me on some of these things.**
We both know who's the boss here!**
You don't see me picking up your poop do you?*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckles Leslie. ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the Laughs


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Cute, thanks Leslie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

#6 totally made me laugh! 

(You interviewed Piaget for #3, didn't you?)


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

ound:

Love it.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Leslie. By the way, I had a big talk with Lulu today and she told me how she can't wait to meet Tori!!
Carole


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::bounce:


----------

